# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvase RULES-BENINAR

## No Registrado

El poniente almeriense necesita agua de calidad a un precio razonable. Las desoladoras proyectadas son insuficientes además de generar agua a un precio excesivo.

----------


## quien es quien

> El poniente almeriense necesita agua de calidad a un precio razonable. Las desoladoras proyectadas son insuficientes además de generar agua a un precio excesivo.


Lo de generar agua a un precio excesivo es la gran mentira. En Canarias se lleva desalando 20 años, y el precio ni es excesivo ni nada parecido.

Y lo de que son insuficientes, depende de las trabas que vuestros políticos les pongan.

----------


## quien es quien

> Lo de generar agua a un precio excesivo es la gran mentira. En Canarias se lleva desalando 20 años, y el precio ni es excesivo ni nada parecido.
> 
> Y lo de que son insuficientes, depende de las trabas que vuestros políticos les pongan.


Acabo de calcular el coste energético del agua desalada puesta a 150 metros de altura en otro hilo. Menos de 0.4 euros/m3 ¿Caro? ni en sueños.

----------


## Rafael

Pues rules lleva acabado hace años y aun no han empezado las conexiones a sus propios regantes ni a la potabilizadora....imaginate hacer un trasvase....igual en 50 años hay algun proyecto....esperate sentado...

----------

